# Types which tend to get along well



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know, I (type 4) get along quite well with most types (depending on the person, of course). I have trouble with 3s though. All the other types are fine, if the person is on a reasonably healthy level.
I get along especially well with 7s.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I sometimes clash with 6s cuz their constant ''let me show you and warn you about the worst case scenario of every second of this life'' mindset can annoy me. But I know they good people.
4s can be overly dramatic which feels unnecessary, but when they are not they are full of the worlds wonders.

I get along best with other 9s (it's hard not to get along with 9s), 2s and some 5s. 8s too, until they push my limits.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Most of my friends are head types, that might be a pattern or a coincidence. What I have noticed, is that I usually dont really get along with Sp first people, as much as I do with so or sx firsts, regardless of type. I'm sx/so.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I have _so_ many friends who are varying flavors of 6. My other close friends tend to be 4s or 5s.

I don't usually get along well with 1s, 2s, and 3s in real life for some reason. 7s, 8s, and 9s are generally fine.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I get along with almost any type as long as they 1) don't pass angsty judgment like it's their calling, 2) can contain their emotions at whatever level is appropriate for the situation. Eg: breakup tears are understandable, but an 1 hour conversation with me about a 3 minute conversation with a guy is not. 3) they are positive, assertive and relatively pragmatic 70%+ of the time (I mean, fun and humor doesn't need to be pragmatic and we all have some negative or non assertive moments). 

My primary preference is for 3, 5, 7, 8, 2 types and secondary preference for 4, 1, 6 and 9. I think each type has a lot to contribute if they are healthy. Sometimes people can surprise you. My variant preference fluctuates, but I prefer they have sp and sx in some combination or at least sp.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I get along well with most people of any type, but I tend to feel the most at ease most quickly with Twos and other Nines. Three is my security point and when I'm getting a buzz out of being in that mode, I also appreciate the company of Threes a lot.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Stellafera said:


> I tend to think of 6 and 9 as the Those Two Guys of the enneagram.


Actually lol. I like that... Like Lenny and Carl from The Simpsons?


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I think 3s and 5s can get along well... Both pragmatic and want to master something.


----------

